# Favourite Film Genre



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

So what is everybodys favourite type of film?

For me it has to be a good comedy with lots of laughs.

Whats yours?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Depends on my mood. But usually ether action or comedy.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gangster/Mafia/Underworld for me :thumb: (that's not 'Underworld' as in the werewolfs vs vampires thing - although Kate Beckinsale in tight black outfits :argie: :argie: :argie: :lol


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Either Action (can't beat a good Arnie flick like Comanndo) or comedy. Not into arty films or romantic ****.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Rom Com. 

When Harry Met Sally prob my favourite film


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anything apocolyptic, i am legend, omega man, cloverfield. all doom and gloom for me.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

How long before someone says porn? :lol:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

porn.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Rom Com.
> 
> When Harry Met Sally prob my favourite film


I must admit i can be a sucker for a rom com now and again, "what women want" is my favourite.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

War films, road movies, and thrillers mainly.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

TeZ said:


> porn.


Now there's a shock! :lol:

Really though?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Action films for me


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Horror, Action or Comedy.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Comedy, action or Rom-com.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Definitely Film Noir for me.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Action and porn.


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Gotta be Sci-fi for me


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Gangster

or

Sci-fi

or

Who-dunnit's

or

'nam

or

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Comedy's and Rom Com's for me

Favs are probably I Love you Man, Forgetting Sarah Marshall and The Holiday


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection Batman!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Mafia related films for me but I do love Hitch**** "suspense drama" films.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

action


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thrillllllllllllllllllllllllllller


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Rom com gangster sci-fi porn. Now _there's_ a niche market :lol:


----------

